# What lights do yall suggest for my boat



## kfish85 (May 21, 2008)

Rigging up a new boat. What lights- brand- watt- etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## J.McDonald Knives (May 28, 2008)

Question is how much you willing to spend? Cheap way would be to get the 500watt halogen lights. The more expensive way, and in my opinion better way, would be to get the HD lighting 150watt HPS or high pressure sodium lights. They give off 2-3 times more lumens than halogens, penetrate deeper, and also are a softer light.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I run 8, 500 watt halogen lights, and have no problem. I'm not as hardcore as some people, and it does the job. hey knive man where do you get those hd lighting 150 watt or the high pressure sodim lights at and how much do they run....Thanks


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Run 500 watt hallogens and be done with it. If you can find them you can also get ultra 350watt bulbs for those 500 watt housings and they are almost as bright as the 500s. As for the 150watt HPS, I dont care for them. I have two of them next to my 350s and 500s and they do NOT see as far out as the hallogens and cost about 5 times as much. They do not have as much glare on the water and you can make out details better in clear water if you can stand the yellow hugh to everything. 

How much generator do you have? Remember to never run your generator more than 80% of the rated continuous watts. Be real careful if you run HPS or MH lights since they pull extra wattage when starting up and only get down to their rated output once warm.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Gator Pro lights from Silver Dollar. There not shown on the website,
but they can hook you up. Just tell them Texas Two Guns sent you.

http://www.silverdollarboats.net/index.html


----------



## kfish85 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info


----------

